# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring ex- girlfriend dreams -_-

## Dreamer373

I keep having these dreams of my old girlfriend. I dated her for 10 months about a year ago and sometimes i'll look over at her and think i have feelings for her. I know that time is long over, and i have a girlfriend of 9 months currently. But these recurring dreams cause thoughts of her to bubble back to the top. In my dreams im usually, for lack of better terms, seduced by her. And i wake up realizing it was a dream. But in the dreams i want her more than anything. Lately i've been trying to become lucid in these dreams because they happen at least 2 to 3 times a week. Any suggestions for how to dispel these thoughts in a lucid dream, or maybe get rid of these recurring dreams altogether? Thank you for your time.

----------


## Pandabear

I know how it is. It's just not a boy-friend but just a friend. We were best friends, but then we stopped talking to eachother. I also have dreams about her, I guess it's because I miss her. As I said, we were best friends.

Uhm, once it was every week I dreamed about her, but now it's just 1 dream a month. Maybe the dreams would stop after a while? And I think the lucid dream idea sounds cool, so you can control it, like nightmares.  :smiley: 

Good luck!

----------


## Dreamer373

Yeah my thoughts exactly. Just to speed up forgetting about her.

----------

